# Macwets Gloves Review



## Diamond (Oct 3, 2020)

This is my first season playing golf. I played in heavy rain a few weeks back and my non glove hand was slipping off the grip.
On advice from this forum I bought some Macwets and the heavy rain today gave me my first opportunity.
I shot my best front 9 ever and the grip on the club was excellent with no slippage.  By the last few holes I found my hands were soaking but no grip loss. Happy customer.


----------



## Robster59 (Oct 3, 2020)

I wouldn't be without my rain grip gloves now. I've tried a few brands including MacWet, Footjoy, Golden Bear from AG and even Dunlop from SD and they've all worked well. I never even think about my grip now when I play in the rain.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Oct 3, 2020)

Diamond said:



			This is my first season playing golf. I played in heavy rain a few weeks back and my non glove hand was slipping off the grip.
On advice from this forum I bought some Macwets and the heavy rain today gave me my first opportunity.
I shot my best front 9 ever and the grip on the club was excellent with no slippage.  By the last few holes I found my hands were soaking but no grip loss. Happy customer.
		
Click to expand...

Interested though that they weren’t being worn by players at Renaissance today. Players were  struggling along with traditional gloves. Any ideas why?


----------



## Imurg (Oct 3, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Mine will be getting a run out in the comp tomorrow morning  ☔ ❄ 😕
		
Click to expand...

As long as the course hasn't been washed away.....


----------



## Diamond (Oct 3, 2020)

Biggleswade Blue said:



			Interested though that they weren’t being worn by players at Renaissance today. Players were  struggling along with traditional gloves. Any ideas why?
		
Click to expand...

Haven’t a clue but I am assuming a Tour players grip is better than someone off 29.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 4, 2020)

they are pretty good, but i always find they make my hands very cold


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 4, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			they are pretty good, but i always find they make my hands very cold
		
Click to expand...

I think this is just the nature of playing in wet weather. I will happily play in wet, cold or windy but never in any extreme combination.

For cold or windy days I have winter playing gloves and for wet weather I have MacWets. If I was too cold playing in MacWets I should either be at home or using the winter playing gloves (which can only stand so much moisture).


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 4, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			they are pretty good, but i always find they make my hands very cold
		
Click to expand...

Mine too so have tried these and lot warmer and still grip the club nicely 

https://www.123pricecheck.com/produ...le-for-Autumn-Spring-Early-Winter-Medium.html


----------



## IainP (Oct 4, 2020)

Biggleswade Blue said:



			Interested though that they weren’t being worn by players at Renaissance today. Players were  struggling along with traditional gloves. Any ideas why?
		
Click to expand...

Caddies


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 4, 2020)

IainP said:



			Caddies
		
Click to expand...

don't forget an endleass supply of free gloves


----------



## IanM (Oct 5, 2020)

yep, if you have a caddy wiping the clubs, and stack of free gloves to change every hole or so, life is a lot easier.    

I think using a Powakaddy with a brolly bracket makes life much easier.  I hang the towel and gloves on the spines of the umbrella.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 5, 2020)

MacWets are fantastic wouldn't be without them, I just ordered a new pair as after 15 years Ive worn a hole in the left thumb.

I also have a pair of Zero Restriction windstopper gloves which are tremendous for the cold days.


----------



## apj0524 (Oct 5, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			they are pretty good, but i always find they make my hands very cold
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this I use them with big mitts and heat pads but its a bit of a fafe


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 5, 2020)

apj0524 said:



			I agree with this I use them with big mitts and heat pads but its a bit of a fafe
		
Click to expand...

i don't really suffer cold hands too often, only when i wear these, even a couple of times recently my hands still felt cold wearing them, great grip though


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 5, 2020)

My hands do get cold in the Macwets all round but a small price when you've a solid grip on the club


----------



## fragar7 (Oct 8, 2020)

Biggleswade Blue said:



			Interested though that they weren’t being worn by players at Renaissance today. Players were  struggling along with traditional gloves. Any ideas why?
		
Click to expand...

Being cynical you will probably find that MacWet wont pay the players enough to use their product!!


----------

